# Freebsd 6.2 hp proliant ml110 network problem



## vojtaz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

As describe in title I've got a problem with network connectivity. It's very hard to connect via http, ssh etc. to the outside, but it's possible sometimes (i can't find out what is the cause of this interval). It was also hard to connect to the box from local network clients (but i solved it by placing 'UseDNS no' in sshd_config, after some guy suggestion). Then i've started to think that it could be a dns issue. I configured my named as a dns cache (with my isp dns as forwarders), now dig replies in 4-10ms (when it's not precached of course). Ping is working fine with both hosts and ips, but i still can't connect to the internet simply by lynx or ssh or even ftp. Always getting no route to host (after a while; about 1 min) except some mentioned moments that everything is ok. Tcpdump doesn't show enything strange and worrisome. 

In advance, I barely belive this might be caused by my ISP or router, because other machines are working fine.

What can i do to solve the problem or diagnose?

Please I need a serious help.

thanks for your attention


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 13, 2009)

_TCP_ nat is working and allowed by router/firewall?


----------



## vojtaz (Feb 13, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> _TCP_ nat is working and allowed by router/firewall?


No, TCP nat is working on router. Router asign ip's for all machines in my local network. Of course box has a static ip, rest of the network use DHCP.

This issue is present even if pf is disabled.


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

Some ISP router configured with firewall. Telnet / ssh into router or use webinterface to see configuration.

Some time A/DSL router or line itself is faulty, call telephone company and get it checked. 

Finally, make sure reliable DNS servers are used. For testing try 4.2.2.1  and 4.2.2.3


----------

